# Honda Used 1332 Snowblower Q&A



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

I purchased a Honda 1332 snowblower from my local Honda dealer last Friday. I bought this Honda for $895.00 + tax = $950. I was looking on craigslist for a long time and see them go for $2000-$2700. I was worried something was wrong with it for such low price. The Honda dealer wrote it up as a Honda 1132 in lieu of a Honda 1332. I asked the dealer if he checked everything and he assured me the belts, teeth, auger, auger housing, and everything works as it should and no leaks... This Honda was traded in towards a brand new Honda 1332 Honda snowblower. I asked him what year it was and he said it was a 2012 Honda 1332 with electrical start. This Honda 1332 is darker color than the Honda 1132 so I used Honda power red touch up paint on it and blended in perfectly...

I already own a Honda 1132 from 1999 and an Ariens Deluxe 28" Sho. I purchased this Honda 1132 last year from a guy in New Hampshire who did his own side business. It seems like the teeth were worn down but still throws snow plenty. I'm debating on which one to keep. The Honda 1132 was made older but maybe better built by Honda?

Ive been checking craigslist and facebook Auction and the 1332 lowest price I've seen was $1999. I killed it in price. I Can't wait to see how good it throws the snow. The honda 1132 last year threw it further than my Ariens Deluxe 28" SHO Model which is brand new and the Honda is 20 years old with worn teeth lol. Loving Honda snowblowers so far. My driveway is very steep and seems like this was a good choice.
Some questions for you guys:
1) Any recommendations on getting Shear bolts/Shear locking nuts for the 1332? 
I have some shear bolts from the 1132 but seem to be a bit longer I think than the 1332
2) Any recommendations on maintenance with these machines?
Ill make sure that I have the correct skid height like you guys have been saying... I usually treat my fuel with Star Tron and fill my fuel container every time its empty and throw some star tron mixed in to keep it fresh. At the end of the year I typically fill the gas tank with fresh gas run the snowblower for a while than shut off the fuel valve while its running. I than wait it out til it dies.I also usually use car wash and wax and wash thoroughly the augers and everything on the snowblower with a garden hose too. I've been using Honda Power Red Touch up paint to touch up any small scuffs which seem to blend in very well with the 1332 model from 2012 and the 1999 1132 I used Honda Bright Red which is more Bright
3)Anything you’d check that have been issues on Honda 1332 models?
I checked everything I thought was important. No cracks, bends, sever rust. 

Thanks

Here Are Some Pictures of my Honda 1332:
https://imgur.com/PB28yep
https://imgur.com/vSBqJkf
https://imgur.com/94bv0gE
https://imgur.com/F3axXtk


----------

